

Cumulus - control your cloud from your Android phone - ke4qqq
http://cloudstack.org/blog/102-cumulus-manage-your-cloud-from-an-android-device.html

======
paulhauggis
I'm really sick of hearing about "the cloud". It reminds me of "web 2.0" and
".net"

